# Green wood weed pots?



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm going to try turning some weed pots. They look pretty simple and kinda fun. I'm picking up some freshly cut maple tomorrow morning. Would this work well for them?

Is cracking likely to be a problem with something like that? What about finishing?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Steve Bellinger (Nov 12, 2010)

rocklobster said:


> I'm going to try turning some weed pots. They look pretty simple and kinda fun. I'm picking up some freshly cut maple tomorrow morning. Would this work well for them?
> 
> Is cracking likely to be a problem with something like that? What about finishing?
> 
> ...


Rob fresh cut maple turns great. lots of big long curles.:thumbsup: The way i do my green wood turning is ether turn to about 1" thick,then soak in DNA at least 24 hrs. take out of DNA and seal in a paper bag for a couple weeks, then turn to final shape and thickness. Finish depends on what your comfortable with. Now i have also had a lot of luck drying in the mircowave. When i do it that way ,i'll turn to the same thickness as stated above. Now i'll place in the microwave and run it on short defrost cycles, about 3 to 4 min at a time. Do this every hour or when ever you think about it. this i do over the corse of about a week off and on. turn to final thickness andd finish. Don't have many crack doing ether way. I know some folks that will turn to finish shape and thickness then soak in antique oil, and clam they haven't had any problems with cracking. Hope this helpd a little. 
Steve


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought for a minute you were saying you were going to try and "turn some pot weed". I know times are tough but I was going to suggest a second job instead. 

So for those of us who don't know what a "weed pot" is or how it's supposed to be built, could you post some pics once they are done? 






.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.woodturner.org/community/youth/projects/WeedPot.pdf

Here's a real basic description of the process from woodturner.org. Weed pots are basically small vases that you put dry or fake weeds, flowers, et al into. Not meant to hold water and not a hollowed out form either.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Ha Ha!! Sorry~ "weed pot" had a different meaning when I was in college.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> I thought for a minute you were saying you were going to try and "turn some pot weed". I know times are tough but I was going to suggest a second job instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I checked out the link provided by ACP so now I know what they are. Pretty cool can't wait to see yours. 

BTW all you have to do to fix your quotes is put a forward slash in front of the word "quote" in the end tag. Like this - [/quote] 

The start tag looks the same except it doesn't have the slash. Like this -


whoever said:


> If I had tried to show them in the proper order it would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> BTW all you have to do to fix your quotes is put a forward slash in front of the word "quote" in the end tag. Like this -


.[/quote]

Thanks for the tip, TT.

I helped my friend finish cutting up a few logs today and he gave me a nice pile of maple and oak. I ripped and sealed them this afternoon. 

I rough turned the weed pot ("rough" is a good term for anything I turn) and long, wet strings were jumping off it. Fun stuff.

There's a small knot that I hit with some CA glue. Is it likely to hold up or should I try to cut it out? I'm planning to microwave dry it over the next week or two as Steve suggested.

I left the tenon on each side for now, and will drill it out when it's dry. 

Rob


----------

